# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Απλές Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις - Ασκήσεις

## RulerL0rd

Φτιάχνω αυτό το πόστ στο οποίο θα τοποθετήσω ορισμένες θεωρητικές ερωτήσεις και ασκήσεις για να βοηθηθούν οι αρχάριοι των ηλεκτρονικών (όπως εγώ). Παρακαλώ σε ότι απάντηση δίνετε να δικαιολογείτε κιόλας.

(*1η Άσκηση*) Στο παρακάτω συνημμένο έχω μία απλή άσκηση με δύο διόδους, μία αντίσταση και μία τάση τροφοδοσίας +3V,-3V. Οι δίοδοι είναι ιδανικές. Ζητούνται τα I και V.

Στο πρώτο σχήμα (αριστερά) η δίοδος είναι ορθά πολωμένη επομένως περνάει ρεύμα από μέσα της χωρίς να εμφανίζει πτώση τάσης στ'άκρα της. Η ερώτηση μου εδώ είναι: Το ρεύμα ρέει από την περιοχή υψηλού δυναμικού στην περιοχή χαμηλού δυναμικού (συμβατική φορά ρεύματος), το ρεύμα συναντά πρώτα την δίοδο και ύστερα την αντίσταση. Επομένως σύμφωνα με το νόμο του Ohm το ρεύμα που θα περάσει μέσα από την δίοδο θα είναι άπειρο και θα κάψει την δίοδο; Επειδή δεν έχει αντίσταση, δηλαδή Id=3V/0Ω=άπειρο; !Ή! θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ'όψιν μας όλο το σχήμα από την αρχή πρίν βρούμε το ρεύμα στην δίοδο; Δηλαδή Id=[3V-(-3V)]/10KΩ=600μA ;

Στο δεύτερο σχήμα (δεξιά) η δίοδος είναι ανάστροφα πολωμένη επομένως δεν πέρναει ρεύμα από μέσα της, άρα I=0. Αλλά εμφανίζεται κατάλληλη πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της. Εφόσον εδώ η "γείωση" είναι -3V και όχι 0V η πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της πόση πρέπει να είναι; Επαναλαμβάνω η δίοδος είναι ιδανική και επομένως δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε το μοντέλο ιδανικής πτώσης τάσης της διόδου.

IMG_2749.jpg

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*2η Άσκηση*) Στο συνημμένο εδώ έχω μία άσκηση με δύο ιδανικές πάλι διόδους και ζητούνται τα I και V. 

Υπάρχουν πολλαπλές τροφοδοσίες εδώ και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς ποιά μεθοδολογία/ποιό σκεπτικό πρέπει να ακολουθήσω σε αυτή την περίπτωση. 
Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω θα πρέπει βέβαια να καταλάβουμε ποιά δίοδος είναι ορθά και ποιά ανάστροφα πολωμένη, για να διαπιστώσουμε αν περνάει ρεύμα από μέσα τους και αν εμφανίζουν πτώση τάσης. Αλλά από που εισέρχεται τέλος πάντων το ρεύμα μέσα στο κύκλωμα; Εισέρχεται και από τις δύο εισόδους; (1V και 3V) και αυτή των 3V υπερισχύει; Εισέρχεται μόνο από μία είσοδο; Τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς;

----------


## arkoudiaris

1 ασκηση, 1 σχημα:
αρχικα η διοδος ειναι ορθα πολωμενη, το ρευμα που διαρρεει την διοδο ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που διαρρεει την αντισταση, θεωρώντας ιδανικο μοντελο διδου Vo=3 (δεν εχουμε πτωση τασης πανω της) και αρα το ρευμα που διαρρεει την αντισταση ειναι I=(3-(-3))/10K

2 σχημα:
η διοδος ειναι αναστροφα πολωμενη αρα i=0, επομενως ο κομβος Vo=-3 (εφοσον δεν συνδεεται φορτιο) αρα η ταση στα ακρα της διοδου ειναι |Δv|=6volts

----------

FILMAN (27-09-13)

----------


## RulerL0rd

Ωραία. Τα κατάλαβα όλα εκτός από ένα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Στην 1 άσκηση στο 2 σχήμα που λές ότι η Vo=-3. Γιατί είναι -3; Δεν επηρεάζεται καθόλου από την τάση 3V από πάνω;

Edit: Έχω κολλήσει πολύ εδώ τώρα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει με την τάση, πώς συμπεριφέρεται με τις διόδους. 
Αν περάσει ρεύμα από την δίοδο, η τάση στ'άκρα της διόδου θα'ναι 0, αν δεν περάσει ρεύμα  από τη δίοδο τότε η ιδανική δίοδος είναι σε ανάστροφη πόλωση και συμπεριφέρεται σαν ανοικτοκύκλωμα, η τάση τότε που θα εφαρμοστεί στ'άκρα της ποιά θα είναι; Βοήθεια.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ωραία. Τα κατάλαβα όλα εκτός από ένα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Στην 1 άσκηση στο 2 σχήμα που λές ότι η Vo=-3. Γιατί είναι -3; Δεν επηρεάζεται καθόλου από την τάση 3V από πάνω;



Όχι, δεν επηρεάζεται διότι η δίοδος είναι πολωμένη ανάστροφα μονίμως. Δηλ. είναι σαν να μην έχει τοποθετηθεί καθόλου (ανοιχτό κύκλωμα).




> (*2η Άσκηση*) Στο συνημμένο εδώ έχω μία άσκηση με δύο ιδανικές πάλι διόδους και ζητούνται τα I και V. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλαπλές τροφοδοσίες εδώ και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς ποιά μεθοδολογία/ποιό σκεπτικό πρέπει να ακολουθήσω σε αυτή την περίπτωση. 
> Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω θα πρέπει βέβαια να καταλάβουμε ποιά δίοδος είναι ορθά και ποιά ανάστροφα πολωμένη, για να διαπιστώσουμε αν περνάει ρεύμα από μέσα τους και αν εμφανίζουν πτώση τάσης. Αλλά από που εισέρχεται τέλος πάντων το ρεύμα μέσα στο κύκλωμα; Εισέρχεται και από τις δύο εισόδους; (1V και 3V) και αυτή των 3V υπερισχύει; Εισέρχεται μόνο από μία είσοδο; Τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς;



Η τάση εξόδου δεν μπορεί εκ των πραγμάτων να είναι πάνω από 3V οπότε αν κάποια δίοδος άγει αυτή θα είναι η D2 και όχι η D1. Πράγματι άγει η D2 οπότε η τάση εξόδου είναι 3V και η D1 είναι πολωμένη ανάστροφα (-2V). Το ρεύμα λοιπόν θα είναι (3V - (-3V)) / 2kΩ = 6V / 2kΩ = 3mA.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

[QUOTE=FILMAN;619013]Όχι, δεν επηρεάζεται διότι η δίοδος είναι πολωμένη ανάστροφα μονίμως. Δηλ. είναι σαν να μην έχει τοποθετηθεί καθόλου (ανοιχτό κύκλωμα).

Α μάλιστα το'πιασα. : )

----------


## RulerL0rd

Σ'αυτή την περίπτωση όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει. Επειδή έχω τη λύση της και λέει ότι η V=-3V Γιατί είναι -3 εδώ;

----------


## arkoudiaris

στο μεσαιο κομβο δεν εχεις φορτιο -> οποτε αν η διοδος ειναι αναστροφα πολωμενη το ρευμα σου ειναι μηδεν,

το τελευταιο ομως δεν ισχυει γιατι αν η διοδος ειναι αναστροφα πολωμενη τοτε V=3volts διοτι δεν εχεις πτωση τασεως στην αντισταση λογω ρευματος -> και η διοδος εντελει ειναι ορθα πολωμενη

->εφοσον η διοδος ειναι ορθα πολωμενη τοτε η ταση στον μεσαιο κομβο ειναι ιση με -3volt αφου εχεις ιδανικη διοδο

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Σ'αυτό εδώ το σχήμα γιατί άγει η D1 και η D2 είναι σε αποκοπή; Επειδή αν η D2 ήταν αυτή που άγει η τάση θα ήταν 3V-3V=0 ; Γι'αυτό είναι σε αποκοπή;

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί για να άγει η D2 πρέπει η άνοδός της να βλέπει κάτι με δυναμικό πάνω από 3V (που έχει η κάθοδός της). Όμως οι τάσεις στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι 3V και 1V. Οπότε αποκλείεται να άγει.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Πολύ σωστός. Τα κατάλαβα τώρα!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*3η Άσκηση*) Στην παρακάτω άσκηση η Vi είναι ημιτονοειδές 1kHz, 10 V μέγιστο. Ζητείται να σχεδιαστεί η τάση που προκύπτει η Vo.

Τώρα εγώ ξέρω πώς να την σχεδιάζω, έχω τη λύση σ'αυτό. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι όταν πάω να την υπολογίσω στην φάση που η V1 είναι στ'αρνητικά ημικύκλια (V1<0) μου βγαίνει η Vo=11V, αντί για 9V που η λύση λέει ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι. Πώς το βγάζει αυτό; Κάποιος απλά να μου δείξει τη διαδικασία υπολογισμού της Vo μόνο.

Edit: Οι δίοδοι είναι ιδανικές.

----------


## arkoudiaris

οταν εχουμε την αρνητικη ημιπεριδο τοτε η διοδος d1 αγει ενώ η d2 οχι... οποτε στον κομβο κατω απο την αντισταση εχουμε μεγιστη ταση -10V...

το ρευμα που διαρρεει την αντισταση ειναι το ιδιο για ολες την περιοδο του σηματος... οποτε πρεπει να ισχυει 1m=(Vo-(-10))/1k -> 1=Vo+10 -> *Vo=-9*

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Α μάλιστα εννοείς ότι το δυναμικό στο Vi είναι -10 σωστά; Ναί, σωστά αφού αυτή είναι η μέγιστη τιμή του σήματος. Πώς δεν το'χα δεί.. Το κατάλαβα! Thx!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*4η Άσκηση*) Προσπαθώ να σχεδιάσω έναν παράλληλο σταθεροποιητή τάσης στα 20V, χρησιμοποιώντας διόδους Zener. Έχω στη διάθεση μου δύο είδη διόδων Zener. Μία με τάση 6.8V και Rz=10Ω, και μία με τάση 5.1V και Rz=30Ω. Ζητείται να βρεθεί η *σταθεροποίηση φορτίου*, αγνοώντας την επίδραση της αντίστασης R του σταθεροποιητή.


Τώρα εγώ ξέρω πώς απλά βάζω σε σειρά τις αντιστάσεις Zener π.χ. για το πρώτο είδος Zener θέλω 3 τέτοιες Zener οι οποίες θα έχουν συνολική τάση 20.4V και συνολικό R=30Ω και έφτιαξα τον σταθεροποιητή τάσης. Αλλά τι είναι αυτή η σταθεροποίηση φορτίου που λέει; Χρησιμοποιώ ως βοήθημα τα Μικροηλεκτρονικά Κυ/τα του Sedra-Smith καθώς και το internet αλλά δεν το εξηγούν κατάλληλα για το πώς ακριβώς θα βρώ την σταθεροποίηση φορτίου σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.

----------


## arkoudiaris

μαλλον εννοει την διαφορα της τασης σε σχεση με το αν εχεις ή οχι φορτιο στην εξοδο του σταθεροποιητη.... 

για ανεβασε ακριβως το ερωτημα..

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Είναι η άσκηση Σ3.65 

Στη λύση απλά λέει πώς είναι -30mV/mA χωρίς να δείχνει τίποτα άλλο. (Για την πρώτη δίοδο μόνο με V=6.8V και R=10Ω)

IMG_2753.jpg

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*5η Άσκηση*) Και τέλος ανεβάζω μία τελευταία άσκηση με τις διόδους. Στο πρώτο συνημμένο είναι η εκφώνηση της, και στο δεύτερο η λύση της. Την έχω λύσει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι σωστή.

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

1)η χαρακτηριστικη μεταφορας ειναι λαθος αφου οπως λες και συ πιο κατω δεν αγει η διοδος για θετικες τασεις
2)η ταση εξοδου σου ειναι σωστη ως κυματομορφη αλλα πρεπει να την μειωσεις με 0,7 οπως σου λεει η ασκηση
3)Η μεση τιμη της τασης εξοδου δεν ειναι το μισο του μεγιστου πλατους αλλα το ολοκληρωμα απο 0 εως Τ της uo δια Τ
4)το piv δεν θυμαμαι τι ειναι, οποτε δεν μπορω να κρινω

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ωραία. Θα τα φτιάξω.

Kαι τι γίνεται με την πάνω άσκηση με την σταθεροποίηση φορτίου;

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Ερώτηση 1η*) Ξέρει κάποιος τι ακριβώς είναι το σημείο λειτουργίας σε μία χαρακτηριστική ενός κυκλώματος; Δεν μπορώ να βρώ μία σαφή διευκρίνιση για το τι είναι καθώς και πώς βρίσκεται.

----------


## arkoudiaris

εχεις ενα ενεργο στοιχειο που εστω οτι οσο αλλαζεις την ταση στα ακρα του αλλαζει κ το ρευμα το διαρρεει... κ αλλο ενα στοιχειο οπως μια αντισταση και εστω οτι τα συνδεεις παραλληλα.... 

το σημειο λειτουργιας τους θα ειναι εκεινο με ιδια ταση αφου ειναι παραλληλα και ιδιο ρευμα...

γενικα το σημειο λειτουργιας βρισκεται απο την χαρακτηριστικη τασης ρευματος του κυκλωματος και του φορτιου του και ειναι το σημειο τομης δυο κυματομορφων

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Να'σαι καλά! Παραπάνω με την άσκηση στη σταθεροποίηση φορτίου κατάλαβες πώς πρέπει να το βρώ;

----------


## arkoudiaris

οχι δεν ξερω τι ψαχνει... πρεπει να χει λυσεις στο νετ για το βιβλιο, αν την βρεις ανεβασε την ... κ ισως εξηγησει καποιος κατι

----------


## RulerL0rd

Έχω τις λύσεις. Είπα ότι για την σταθεροποίηση φορτίου δεν γράφει απολύτως τίποτα. Απλά δίνει την απάντηση, αλλά θα το ανεβάσω μήπως καταλάβεις τι είναι. Είναι η άσκηση 3.65.

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Η σταθεροποίηση φορτίου είναι ένα μέγεθος που σου δείχνει πόσο αλλάζει η τάση εξόδου του κυκλώματος ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που αυτό παρέχει (σε ένα φορτίο).

Για παράδειγμα, αν με φορτίο που τραβάει 10mA η τάση εξόδου είναι 20V ενώ με φορτίο που τραβάει 100mA η τάση εξόδου είναι 19V, η σταθεροποίηση φορτίου θα είναι (20 - 19) / (100 - 10) = 1 / 90 = 11mV / mA (ή V / A). Συνήθως όμως εκφράζεται ως ποσοστό % της μεταβολής της τάσης εξόδου σε σχέση με το φορτίο. Για το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα θα έχουμε: 20000mV + (11mV * 10mA) = 20110mV χωρίς φορτίο και 19000mV με φορτίο 100mA. Οπότε το ποσοστό είναι (20110 - 19000) / 20110 = 5.52%.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RulerL0rd

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Έχω κολλήσει πολύ σε απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι μία μαθηματική λεπτομέρεια.. Λύνω συτήν την άσκηση. Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μου βγαίνει W=0.24*10^-5 , ενώ η λύση λέει ότι πρέπει να βγαίνει 4.2μm (4.2*10^-6) Ο τύπος για την αντίσταση ενός Mosfet στην περιοχή τριόδου είναι rds=1/[k'n*(W/L)*(Vgs-Vt)] Σας δίνω και την εκφώνηση (που δεν χρειάζεται) αλλά κυρίως την λύση στην οποία εκεί που πάει και αντικαθιστά τα δεδομένα στην εξίσωση το L το θέτει ίσο με 1 και όχι ίσο με 1μm=10^-6 (ή δεν καταλαβαίνω τι άλλο κόλπο κάνει) και βγάζει τελικά αποτέλεσμα 4.2*10^-6. Ξέρει κάποιος τι λάθος κάνω; Έχω κολλήσει πολύ τώρα.. Ή μήπως έχουν λάθος οι λύσεις; (Είναι η άσκηση 4.5)

IMG_2759.jpg4.5.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

αν αντικαταστησει με 1 τοτε το αποτελεσμα που θα βγει για το w θα ναι σε μm... αν αντικαταστησεις με 1*10^-6 τοτε θα βγει σε μετρα

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Α καλά, το'φτιαξα. Ευχαριστώ. Καλά είχα φάει τρελό κόλλημα.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*6η Άσκηση*) Καλησπέρα. Έχω μία απλή άσκηση για τα MOSFET τρανζίστορ πύκνωσης. Δίνω και την εκφώνηση και την λύση. Έχω κάποιες γενικές, θεωρητικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω γι'αυτήν, για να δώ αν τα καταλαβαίνω όλα σίγουρα για τα MOS. Αυτές τις ερωτήσεις τις έχω γράψει χειρόγραφα μαζί με το τι εννοώ ακριβώς υποδεικνύοντας στο σχήμα (είναι στο 3ο συνημμένο). Πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε τα γράμματα μου, τα έχω κάνει αρκετά ευανάγνωστα πιστεύω.

----------


## arkoudiaris

[1,4] σωστα
5. Λάθος, η τάση που αρκει για να δημιουργηθεί το κανάλι ειναι Vgs>Vt, κ για να χει ρευμα αρκει Vds>0.
6.ναι θα χουμε καταναλωση ισχυος (Id^2)*rds στη τριοδο κ γενικα Vds*Id προσσεγιστικές κ οι δυο 
7. οτι ισχύει για nmos ισχύει κ για pmos με αντιθετα προσημα και μαθηματικα συμβολα γενικα

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Μήπως έχει γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα; Καταρχήν το τρανζίστορ 1 είναι το κάτω, και το τρανζίστορ 2 το πάνω. Στις λύσεις αρχίζει να μιλάει για το τρανζίστορ 1. Και λέει Vgs1=0V, Αυτό βγαίνει από το Vgs1=Vds1-0=1.5V (επειδή το Vds1=1.5V σωστά :Wink: . Τώρα το θέμα μου είναι ότι παίρνει τον τύπο του Id όταν το τρανζίστορ είναι στην περιοχή κορεσμού, ενώ εγώ θα έπαιρνα τον τύπο για την περιοχή τριόδου, διότι οι 2 συνθήκες για την περιοχή τριόδου (σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο Sedra-Smith) είναι: Vgs>=Vt και Vgd>=Vt, όπου εδώ και τα δύο Vgs, Vgd(=1.5V) > Vt(=1,5v).  Τι μου διαφεύγει/τι έχω μπερδέψει βρε παιδιά;

----------


## arkoudiaris

" διότι οι 2 συνθήκες για την περιοχή τριόδου (σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο Sedra-Smith) είναι: Vgs>=Vt και Vgd>=Vt"

αυτη ειναι συνθηκη για να εισαι σε κορεσμο!!

----------


## RulerL0rd

Όχι, αφού το λέει καθαρά. Οι δύο συνθήκες για κορεσμό είναι: Vgs>=Vt και Vgd<=Vt.

Edit: Κοίτα λίγο το συνημμένο μου. Από μία άλλη άσκηση που'χα λύσει, έλεγε ότι όταν Vgs=Vd τότε το MOS λειτουργεί στον κορεσμό. Το'χω σημειώσει στο βιβλίο μου (στο συνημμένο). Αλλά το Vd=Vds; Σκέφτομαι δηλαδή μήπως αυτή είναι η συνθήκη που ψάχνω;

----------


## arkoudiaris

sorry λαθος μου, για κορεσμο πρεπει Vgs>Vt και Vds-Vgs>-Vt...οταν το drain ειναι βραχυκυλωμενο με το gate τοτε το τρανζιστορ ειναι παντα στον κορο εφόσον Vds=Vgs...

ps: οταν το sourse ειναι στην γειωση τοτε εννοειται οτι Vd=Vds

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Α μάλιστα δηλαδή ήταν αυτή η συνθήκη που είπα αρχικά. Τα κατάλαβα τώρα και τα έλυσα! Thx!!!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*7η Άσκηση*) Μερικές ακόμη ερωτήσεις για MOSFET με αφορμή μία παρόμοια άσκηση.

Η 1η μου βασική απορία που έχω για την άσκηση είναι: ΠΩΣ βρήκε το Rg1 και Rg2;
(Επίσης δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό να το βρεί για να λύσει την άσκηση)

Οι άλλες ερωτήσεις είναι θεωρητικές, τις έχω στο τρίτο συνημμένο.

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

ενας καταμεριστης τασης ειναι θα μπορουσε να χει κ αλλες τιμες στις αντιστασεις.... το μεγεθος Mohm συνισταται για μεγάλη αντισταση εισόδου σε ασθενές σημα εισόδου....

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Δεν είναι MegaOhm δηλαδή; Και τι έτσι αυθαίρετα επέλεξε αυτές τις τιμές δηλαδή; Ποιά ήταν η μέθοδος του;

----------


## arkoudiaris

μεγκα ωμ ειναι ...

πρεπει να ισχυει η σχεση 6=Rg2*10/(Rg1+Rg2)

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ναί είναι διαιρέτης τάσης το ξέρω αυτό. Αλλά σ'αυτή τη σχέση έχει δύο αγνώστους, άρα δεν μπορείς να τα βρείς.

Edit: Σύμφωνα με τις άλλες θεωρητικές ερωτήσεις μου στο τρίτο συνημμένο;

----------


## arkoudiaris

θετεις εσυ την μια αντισταση κ βρισκεις την αλλη...

2: δειχνεις στο ποδι sourse αρα ειναι Vs
3:δειχνεις στο ποδι drain αρα ειναι Vd
4:σωστο
5 :frown: 10-6)/Rg1 = 6/Rg2

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

2: Στο πόδι; Οκ νομίζω καταλαβαίνω. Vds δηλαδή πότε θα ήταν εκεί;
5: Ωραία. Το 6/Rg2 όμως δεν είναι το ig, διότι ig=0, σωστά;

Ναί μόνο αν θέσεις εσύ μία τιμή στην αντίσταση, λύνεται, σωστά. : )

----------


## arkoudiaris

2: η Vds είναι μεταξυ δυο σημειων και όχι ενος!... αλλά θα μπορουσε αν το drain ειναι στην γειωση να πεις Vsd=Vs
5: σωστα

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Σωστά, σωστά! Thx!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Ερώτηση 2η*) Θέλω να ρωτήσω για τη λειτουργία των MosFet στις περιοχές συχνοτήτων, Υψηλή, Μεσαία, Χαμηλή. Επειδή έχω δεί διάφορα και έχω ψιλοχαθεί για το τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι, δεν ξέρω πώς θα γίνει η ανάλυση σε ένα κύκλωμα με MOS (ή BJT) σε λειτουργία στις χαμηλές, υψηλές και μεσαίες συχνότητες.

α) Πρώτον το τρανζίστορ το γράφουμε με το υβριδικό-π μοντέλο του (Sedra-Smith σελ.29) . Αυτό νομίζω είναι το πρώτο που κάνουμε.

β) Έπειτα, για να βρώ το κέρδος σε κάθε περιοχή συχνοτήτων, θα γράψω ακριβώς αυτά που μας είπε ο καθηγητής που πρέπει να κάνουμε στο κύκλωμα:
Στις *μεσαίες* συχνότητες: Βραχυκυκλώνουμε τους πυκνωτές σύζευξης και παράκαμψης και ανοικτοκυκλώνουμε τους πυκνωτές ανάδρασης του υβριδικού-π μοντέλου του τρανζίστορ.
Στις *υψηλές* συχνότητες: Βραχυκυκλώνουμε τους πυκνωτές σύζευξης και παράκαμψης
Στις *χαμηλές* συχνότητες: Ανοικτοκυκλώνουμε τους πυκνωτές ανάδρασης, εξαλείφουμε τις πηγές σήματος και κάθε φορά "κρατάμε" έναν από τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές, βραχυκυκλώνοντας τους άλλους ώστε να δούμε τι αντίσταση "βλέπει".

γ) Έτσι γίνεται η ανάλυση σε κάθε περιοχή συχνοτήτων και σε κάθε περίπτωση βρίσκουμε το κέρδος σε κάθε περιοχή συχνοτήτων ξεχωριστά (Vo/Vi).

Είναι σωστή η παραπάνω μεθοδολογία;

(*8η Άσκηση*) Και τώρα με αφορμή μία απλή άσκηση στο θέμα κοιτάξτε αυτήν την άσκηση και πώς την λείνει ο συγγραφέας (2ο συνημμένο) και πώς την λύνω εγώ σύμφωνα με αυτά που ξέρω τώρα (3ο συνημμένο). Θέλω σύμφωνα με αυτά να μου πείτε κάποιος, ποιο είναι το λάθος μου (γιατί οι λύσεις δεν κάνουν ένα σχήμα για να κατανοήσω πώς το λύνουν). Το θεωρώ σημαντικό θέμα αυτό και θέλω να το καταλάβω. Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ίσως κουραστικό 
μήνυμα.


1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

Ερωτηση 2 : Η μεθολογια ειναι αυτή που λές εκτός απο αυτο που λες στις χαμηλές συχνότητες ... Η διαδικασία που περιγραφεις αφορα τη μεθοδο σταθερών χρονου ανοιχτοκυκλωματος κ την χρησιμοποιουμε για να βρουμε  προσεγγιστικα την f-3db.. και χρησιμοποιείται γενικότερα οχι μονο στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες

και συ και αυτος που χει λυσει την ασκηση την εχετε λαθος....στις μεσαιες συχνοτητες ο πυκνωτης Cs ειναι βρακυκυκλωμα οποτε η Rs φευγει!!!

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Κ'εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουνα ρε γαμώτο και με μπέρδευε! Δηλαδή στις χαμηλές συχνότητες τι κάνω; Δύσκολο αυτές οι λύσεις να έχουν λάθος πάντως.. Είσαι σίγουρος; Και εγώ μαζί σου συμφωνώ βέβαια, απλά σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο που δεν το έχουμε προσέξει.

----------


## arkoudiaris

οχι αυτος δεν εχει προσεξει κ το λυνει σαν να ναι η αντισταση πριν τον πυκνωτη κυκλωματικα....σε όλες τις συχνοτητες προσπαθεις να βρεις την ταση εξόδου σε σχέση με την είσοδο... σαν να λυνεις το μοντελο μεσαιων συχνοτητων μονο που χρησιμοποιεις laplace για την συνθετη αντισταση των πυκνωτων...

μόνο στο μοντελο υψηλων συχνοτητων έχεις προβλημα λόγω του Cgs οπότε είτε χρησιμοποιείς θεώρημα miller για προσσεγιστή λύση είτε χρησιμοποιείς μέθοδο κόμβων

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Κοίτα.. Παρατήρησα κάτι.. Μήπως η Cs δεν είναι παράλληλα με την Rs; Επειδή η Cs συνδέεται στη γείωση (0V), ενώ η Rs συνδέεται στην -Vss που έχει αρνητική τάση. Άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι παράλληλα και άρα να μην φεύγει η Rs όταν η Cs γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα. Έτσι δεν είναι, ή μήπως έχω λάθος;

----------


## arkoudiaris

στο ισοδυναμο ασθενες σηματος ειναι παραλληλα αφου η Rs παει στην γειωση... οποτε φευγει

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Τώρα εμείς θέλουμε τις μεσαίες συχνότητες.. Ναί όλα πάνε στη γείωση. Σωστά. Οκ.

----------


## RulerL0rd

Έχεις δίκιο. Οι λύσεις πίσω στο βιβλίο βγάζουν διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα με αυτόν. Λένε όμως μόνο ότι βγαίνει -10V/V. Να ρωτήσω αφού η Cs γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα τότε βγάζει και την Rs και την Rd εκτός παιχνιδιού σωστά;

----------


## arkoudiaris

οχι η Rs βραχυκυκλωνεται μονο, αν εβγαζε και την Rd δεν θα χες κερδος τασης ...

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Αυτή είναι η απάντηση;

----------


## arkoudiaris

μην μπερδευεσαι το σχημα ειναι αυτο που ανεβασες προηγουμενως απλά χωρίς την Rs

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Έχεις δίκιο. Το κατάλαβα νομίζω. Αυτό είναι; Έχω όμως πρόβλημα με το δεύτερο ερώτημα. Δεν μπορώ να βρώ την σταθερά χρόνου Τ. Οι λύσεις έχουν σωστό αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Πώς βρίσκω την σταθερά χρόνου σ'ατό το κύκλωμα; Βασικά πώς βρίσκω την συνολική αντίσταση .. (Δείτε στο συνημμένο που έχω φτάσει)

Edit: Επίσης μία θεωρητική ερώτηση: Γιατί παίρνουμε την διαγωγιμότητα - ;;

----------


## arkoudiaris

γιατι η φορα του ρευματος ειναι αντιθετη απο αυτη που θελουμε για θετικη ταση 

IMG_0174[1].jpg

φαινεται χαλια αλλα κανεις την δουλεια σου πιστευω

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Να'σαι καλά φίλε.

----------


## RulerL0rd

Δυστυχώς δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Δεν φαίνεται και καλά. Αλλά τέλος πάντων, θα ρωτήσω κάποιον δάσκαλο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.

----------


## arkoudiaris

http://mycourses.ntua.gr/courses/ECE...8_Nov_2012.pdf

κανω το γ) απο την μεθοδολογια που ειπες, εχουμε εναν πυκνωτη αρα μια σταθερα χρονου ... εχει παραδειγματα το απο πανω κ θεωρια.... προσπαθησε να το κανεις ...

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Ερώτηση 3η*) Τα ρεύματα I1 και I3 πρέπει να είναι με την φορά που υποδεικνύεται στο σχήμα ή με την αντίθετη; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να είναι με την αντίθετη. 

Γιατί το λέω αυτό;
Διότι ναί μεν η πηγή τάσης δείχνει με το σύμβολο της (+) ότι το ρεύμα πρέπει να πηγαίνει πρός τα δεξιά (συμβατική φορά ρεύματος) αλλά τελικά πέφτει σε υψηλότερο δυναμικό από την ίδια την πηγή, σε 0V, επομένως Vi-0=i*1000<=>i=-1mA, το γεγονός ότι βγαίνει το ρεύμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο (και επειδή δεν υπάρχει αρνητικό ρεύμα) σημαίνει ότι η η φορά του ρεύματος πρέπει να είναι η αντίθετη από αυτή που υποδεικνύεται από την πηγή τάσης, άρα το ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι πρός τα αριστερά, I1=I3=1mA.

Εκτός εάν τελικά έχω λάθος και πρέπει πάντα να ακολουθούμε την υπόδειξη του ενεργού στοιχείου.

----------


## arkoudiaris

το πως θα βαλεις τις φορες των ρευματων σε ενα κυκλωμα ειναι δικια σου υποθεση, δεν απαιτειται ενδεδειγμενος τροπος κ θα καταλήξεις ουτως η αλλως στο ιδιο αποτελεσμα...

το αν εντελει οι φορες των ρευματων δεν ειναι αυτες που εχεις στο σχημα σου το ξερεις απλα απο το προσημο, δεν χρειαζεται να επιστρεψεις για να διορθωσεις τις φορες κ να ξαναλυσεις την ασκηση

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ναί το ξέρω αυτό. Αλλά η άσκηση ζητά να βρεθεί η I4. Εγώ θα την έβρισκα 6mA άν το έκανα με τον δικό μου τρόπο. Το ρεύμα I4 ΠΑΝΤΑ δεν εξέρχεται του Τ.Ε.;

Εκτός εάν το έκανα με το δικό του τρόπο θα έπρεπε αυτό να εισέρχεται στον Τ.Ε. και τότε θα μου έβγαινε σωστό. Ναί, ίσως να'ναι αυτό..

----------


## arkoudiaris

ο τελεστικος απορροφα ή δινει ρευμα... με οποιαδηποτε φορα ξαναλεω πρεπει να βγει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Έχεις δίκιο. Κατάλαβα. Thx! : )

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*9η Άσκηση*) Τα ζητούμενα αυτής της άσκησης και το πώς τα έλυνε με μπέρδεψαν.

Ξέρω ότι το κέρδος κλειστού βρόχου Τ.Ε. με αρνητική ανάδραση είναι Af=A/(1+A*β) όπου Α=Κέρδος Ανοικτού Βρόχου, και β= ποσό ανάδρασης
Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα βασικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει (έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο τετράγωνο στο δεύτερο συνημμένο) 
Πρώτον το V1=0V..
Κάνει όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία στο β ερώτημα και ουσιαστικά βγάζει Vo/Vi=-(R2/R1)/[1+(1+R2/R1)/A] Τι στο καλό είναι όλο αυτό;
Μήπως πήρε την εξίσωση Af=A/(1+A*β) και την έλυσε ως προς Α; Και αυτό να έκανε βγαίνει: A=Vo/Vi=-Af/(-1+Af*β)
Και ξέρω ότι Af είναι -R2/R1. Δεν κολλάει. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς βγάζει αυτήν την εξίσωση και τι θέλει να κάνει..


1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

σελιδα 71 δειχνει πως βγαινει αυτος ο τυπος που ισχυει για πεπερασμενο κερδος τελεστικου ενισχυτη... ενω το -R2/R1 ισχύει για απειρο κερδος ...

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ωραίος. Τα κατάλαβα. : )

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*10 Άσκηση*) Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κάνει στο κέρδος από τότε που προσθέτει την αντίσταση δίπλα στο ποτενσιόμετρο. Πώς το διαχειρίζεται εκεί; Δεν έχω κάνει ασκήσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά αναλύοντας ποτενσιόμετρα η αλήθεια είναι. Και το βιβλίο δεν βλέπω να λέει κάτι. Φαντάζομαι πώς είναι κάτι απλό αλλά δεν το έχω καταλάβει.


1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

αντι για x αντισταση οπως αρχικα εχει χ+R

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Χα σωστά! Δεν το'χα δεί. Αλλά μία ερώτηση ακόμα. Μετά με το Gain,max, έχει όλα τα 10KΩ στον αριθμητή, επειδή υποτίθεται ότι τώρα το ποτενσιόμετρο δείχνει στη μέγιστη τιμή του, που είναι τα 10K (για τα οποία ο ενισχυτής αντιστοιχεί στο μέγιστο κέρδος), γι'αυτό έχει την Rf=10K ;

----------


## RulerL0rd

*(11 Άσκηση*) Σε αυτήν την άσκηση δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά το θέμα με την αντίσταση εισόδου. 

Γιατί στην δεύτερη και στην τρίτη περίπτωση η αντίσταση εισόδου είναι 2R και στην πρώτη είναι R; Από που προέκυψε αυτό; Η αντίσταση εισόδου δεν είναι η συνολική αντίσταση που βλέπει μία πηγή μέχρι να συναντήσει ένα σημείο στο οποίο το δυναμικό μεταβάλλεται (δηλαδή αλλάζει από εκεί και ύστερα το ρεύμα);

----------


## arkoudiaris

> *(11 Άσκηση*) Σε αυτήν την άσκηση δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά το θέμα με την αντίσταση εισόδου. 
> 
> Γιατί στην δεύτερη και στην τρίτη περίπτωση η αντίσταση εισόδου είναι 2R και στην πρώτη είναι R; Από που προέκυψε αυτό; Η αντίσταση εισόδου δεν είναι η συνολική αντίσταση που βλέπει μία πηγή μέχρι να συναντήσει ένα σημείο στο οποίο το δυναμικό μεταβάλλεται (δηλαδή αλλάζει από εκεί και ύστερα το ρεύμα);



αντισταση εισοδου βρισκεται απο το νομο του ωμ, για την ταση που συνδεεις τον ακροδεκτη βρισκεις το ρευμα που διαρρεει τον κλαδο....δεν την κανεις εποπτικα δλδ την ευρεση αυτης της αντιστασης

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ωραία. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση δηλαδή: Rin=V1/I=R (μόνο η αντίσταση R στον κλάδο)

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση γιατί είναι 2R; Rin=V2/I=2R; Αφού ο κλάδος μέχρι να φτάσει στον ακροδέκτη που συνδέεται στον Τ.Ε. περιέχει μόνο την R. ;

----------


## arkoudiaris

ναι αλλα το ρευμα δεν φτανει μεχρι εκει αλλα συνεχιζει στην δευτερη αντισταση...

!!! ο μονος τροπος για να χρησιμοποιησεις μονο την μια αντισταση ειναι να ξερεις την ταση στο +ακροδεκτη που ομως δεν την ξερεις

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Μάλιστα την τάση στον + ακροδέκτη δεν την ξέρω.

Και στην πρώτη περίπτωση που ήταν μόνο η V1 ενεργή, ξέρω ότι την V- (όποια και αν είναι αυτή, εδώ είναι 0) γι'αυτό ώς αντίσταση εισόδου παίρνω μόνο την R. Σωστά;

----------


## arkoudiaris

γιαπ σωστα..

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Επιτέλους κατάλαβα την αντίσταση εισόδου! Thx!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*12η Άσκηση*) Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι λάθος κάνω και δεν μου βγαίνει σωστά;

Στην εκφώνηση λέει μας δίνεται το DC κέρδος, το οποίο είναι το Αo. Ύστερα αυτός στη λύση δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό κάνει.. Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν έχω απάντηση γι'αυτό το θέμα οπότε μπορεί να είναι και λάθος η λύση του. Η λύση του είναι το δεύτερο συνημμένο. Η δικιά μου λύση είναι το τρίτο.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*13η Άσκηση*) Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω πρόβλημα με αυτήν την άσκηση που έχει πραγματικό Τ.Ε.. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς βγάζει το πρώτο ερώτημα, και ποιόν τύπο χρησιμοποιεί. Από τη μία αρχίζει και λέει Vo=V+ + R2*(Ib1 + (Vds/R1) και μετά λέει =Vos.. Από που βγήκε το Vos

Επίσης στο δεύτερο ερώτημα για να βρεί την τάση εκτροπής εισόδου χρησιμοποιεί τον τύπο: Vo=Vos*[1+(R2/R1)] ;

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γενικά αυτά με δύο λόγια για την άσκηση; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. 

Στα συνημμένα έχω την εκφώνηση και την λύση της άσκησης.

----------


## arkoudiaris

[QUOTE=RulerL0rd;620733](*13η Άσκηση*) Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω πρόβλημα με αυτήν την άσκηση που έχει πραγματικό Τ.Ε.. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς βγάζει το πρώτο ερώτημα, και ποιόν τύπο χρησιμοποιεί. Από τη μία αρχίζει και λέει Vo=V+ + R2*(Ib1 + (Vds/R1) και μετά λέει =Vos.. Από που βγήκε το Vos

Επίσης στο δεύτερο ερώτημα για να βρεί την τάση εκτροπής εισόδου χρησιμοποιεί τον τύπο: Vo=Vos*[1+(R2/R1)] ;

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γενικά αυτά με δύο λόγια για την άσκηση; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. 

Στα συνημμένα έχω την εκφώνηση και την λύση της άσκησης.[/QUΟΤΕ]
α ερωτημα: στην ασκηση ισχυει V+=Vos (=V-) και επειτα παιζει με νομους ρευματων κιρκοφ κ νομο του ωμ 
β ερωτημα: οταν θα συνδεσεις τον ακροδεκτη εισοδου στην γειωση, θα ειναι σαν να χεις μη αναστρεφουσα συνδεσμολογια για αυτο χρησιμοπορει αυτο τον τυπο...

δεν θα πρεπε παντως να σε μπερδευει, διαβασε την αντιστοιχη θεωρια, κ επειτα με δεδομενου παντα οτι V+=V- και νομο του ωμ κ ρευματων κιρκοφ ολες αυτες οι ασκησεις λυνονται

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ναί. Ωραία. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μαθηματικά τρίκ, ποιές σχέσεις χρησιμοποιεί εδώ (στο κόκκινο τετραγωνάκι). Ειδικά αυτό το R2*(Ib1+Vos/R1) και ύστερα το βγάζει όλο ίσο με Vos(1+R2/R1+R2*Ib1) Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς πώς το κάνει. Θα το ψάξω όμως.. Τώρα πάω για επανάληψη στα BJT τρανζίστορ.

Clip.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

στο κοκκινο μας λεει οτι 
το ρευμα που διαρρεει την 10ΜΩ=R2 ισουται με Ι2=Ι1+ΙΒ1=(V+/R1)+IB1 όμως V+=Vos άρα Ι2=Vos/R1+IB1 οππότε η ταση εξόδου είναι 

Vo-V+=I2*R2

αντικατεστησε ολα τα προηγουμενα κ βγαινει αυτο που λεει

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το V εδώ είναι -3V. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει;

----------


## arkoudiaris

1)Εστω αρχικά οτι η δίοδος δεν αγει, τοτε το ρευμα ειναι μηδεν αρα V=3volt... άτοπο γιατι αν V=3volt, τοτε η διαφορα τασης στα ακρα της διοδου ειναι 6volt κ αυτή άγει....

2)Αρα η δίοδος εντέλει άγει.

3)Θεωρώντας μοντέλο μηδενικής πτώσης τάσης κ αντίστασης, τότε εφόσον η δίοδος αγει τα σημεια V και -3βολτ βραχυκυκλωνονται, 

Αρα V=-3

----------

FILMAN (17-10-13)

----------


## RulerL0rd

Μου φάνηκε κάπως δύσκολη η συλλογιστική (απαγωγή σε άτοπο) για κάτι που φαίνεται τόσο εύκολο. Το κατάλαβα καλά πάντως. Thx!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*14η Άσκηση*) Παιδιά SOS δεν μπορώ να λύσω αυτήν την τόσο απλή άσκηση. Θέλει να βρώ την RMS τιμή αυτού του τετραγωνικού σήματος. Πίστευα πώς ήξερα, αλλά τώρα που την έβαλα κάτω να την κάνω προφανώς κάποιο τραγικό λάθος κάνω στα μαθηματικά και δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω σωστά!

Έχω φτάσει μέχρι αυτό το σημείο και δεν μπορώ να προχωρήσω, έχω μπερδευτεί σ'ότι κι'αν κάνω; Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, να μου πεί δυο λόγια ή να την λύσει να την δώ; Ευχαριστώ..

IMG_2789.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

το ολοκληρωμα δεν ειναι σωστο, αντικατεστησε αρχικα το σημα σου, δλδ την σταθερα 12 στο πρωτο κ το 0 στο δευτερο ...επειτα το ολοκληρωμα ειναι t με τα ορια που λες....

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Αυτό είναι το σωστό αποτέλεσμα; 6.57V; Ο καθηγητής μας το έλυσε στον πίνακα και το είχε βρεί 3.6V αλλά δεν έδειξε την μαθηματική διαδικασία επίτηδες..

Αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος γι'αυτό γιατί πήρα τις σημειώσεις από έναν φίλο μου. Ίσως ήταν H Vμέση=3.6V γιατί μόλις τώρα την υπολόγισα και μου βγήκε 3.6V.

Από την μικρή εμπειρία μου ξέρω ότι η Vrms είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από την Vμεση. Και εδώ το 6.57 μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το 3.6V.

Οπότε ρωτώ είναι σωστό το 6.57 V ως Vrms τιμή, όπως το έλυσα;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## klik

Σωστό είναι το αποτέλεσμα σου.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ωραία. Το ελπίζω. Thx!

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*2 Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις*) 1) Λέμε ότι η απόδοση ενός κινητήρα είναι π.χ. "τάδε" καβεά; Σε πόση ισχύ/ενέργεια αντιστοιχεί αυτή η μονάδα;

2) Τι είναι τα τριφασικά συστήματα συνοπτικά;

----------


## arkoudiaris

1) ta KVA ειναι ισχύς, μόνο που μιλάμε για την φαινόμενη ισχύ.

2)τριφασικά συστήματα είναι η παραγωγή κ μεταφορά ισχύς σε τρείς φάσεις...

το κύριο πλεονέκτημα τους σε σχέση με τα μονοφασικά συστήματα είναι ότι μπορούν να μεταφέρουν *συνολικά σταθερή στιγμιαία ισχύ* κ μειωμένες απώλειες σε σχέση με την ίδια μεταφορά ισχύος σε μία φάση...

----------



----------


## dpa2007

Δεν μπορείς να μετατρέψεις τα KVA,αλλά να υπολογίσεις τα kW που αντιστοιχούν σε κάποια kVA με βάση το κύκλωμα σου (μονοφασικό-τριφασικό) γνωρίζοντας τον συντελεστή ισχύος (ΣΙ-PF=Power Factor) του κυκλώματος σου.
το μετατροπή είναι κάπως παραπλανητικό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, και ας συναντάται ακόμη και σε ξένα site.
δες και τα εξής:
http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.co...alculator.aspx
το παρακάτω λινκ είναι κατατοπιστικό και στα Ελληνικά:
http://www.viperenergy.gr/e47/aergos-sunf.html

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

(*2 Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις)* 1) Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμματα το γεγονός ότι τα πηνία δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν μέσα σε ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα. Δηλαδή τα πηνία ολοκληρώνονται ναί ή όχι; Και αν όχι, γιατί όχι;

2) Μπορεί κάποιος να με παραπέμψει κάπου να διαβάσω σχετικά με το πώς τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία εξασθενούν λόγω εμποδίων; Ποιοί τύποι υπάρχουν και τέτοια γενικά; Ή αν θέλετε μπορείτε να μου πείτε δυό λόγια να με κατατοπίσετε χοντρικά αλλά θέλω και τύπους, νομίζω πως είναι αναγκαίοι. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## RulerL0rd

*Ερώτηση!* 

Ο μετασχηματιστής δέχεται εναλλασσόμενο σήμα.
Αλλά το σήμα που προσφέρει τι είναι AC ή DC;;

----------


## arkoudiaris

1)υπαρχουν ολοκληρωμένα πηνία!!
2)δεν ξερω κατι αντιστοιχο αλλα φανταζομαι πολλα μπορεις να βρεις, ψαξε εδω http://libgen.org/
3)εναλλασσόμενο δέχεται εναλλασόμενο εξέρχεται..

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είχα μπερδευτεί ιδιαίτερα με την έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις*) Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Έχω 

1) Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς φιλτράρει ο πυκνωτής Cf την τάση αναφοράς από εκεί; Δεν εμποδίζεται το φιλτράρισμα του πυκνωτή απ'τις μεγάλες αντιστάσεις που έχει μπροστά του; Για ποιά τάση αναφοράς μιλάει;

2) Στο παρακάτω συνημμένο έχω το φυλλάδιο από ένα μάθημα εργαστηρίου στη σχολή μου. Δείτε εκεί αν θέλετε, για να καταλάβετε για το τι μιλάω ακριβώς. Στο κίτρινο τετραγωνάκι λέει δυό πράγματα για τις αντιστάσεις. Η ερώτηση μου είναι γιατί όταν η τιμή της αντίστασης είναι πολύ μεγάλη δεν καταναλώνεται υπολογίσιμη ισχύ; Και επίσης πώς μπορούν να εισάγουν θερμικό θόρυβο; Τι γίνεται με την όλη θεωρία του θερμικού θορύβου; Ποιά άλλα ηλεκτρονικά/ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία μπορούν να εισάγουν θερμικό θόρυβο, πώς και γιατί; 

2) Τώρα μία ερώτηση που δεν έχει να κάνει με το συνημμένο παρακάτω. Έχει να κάνει με την λειτουργία των πραγματικών τελεστικών ενισχυτών γενικά. Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε εν συντομία τι είναι το ρεύμα πόλωσης εισόδου και η τάση εκτροπής εισόδου/εξόδου σε ένα πραγματικό τελεστικό ενισχυτή; Τι μειονεκτήματα μπορούν να προκαλέσουν και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να τα αποφύγουμε όσο είναι δυνατόν; Υπάρχουν και στους Τ.Ε. σε ολοκληρωμένα; (Αλλά φαντάζομαι εκεί θα είναι τελείως αμελητέοι.)


Χρειάζομαι απαντήσεις σ'αυτές τις απλές ερωτήσεις. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

IMG_2826.jpg

----------


## arkoudiaris

1) οχι δεν εμποδιζεται το φιλτράρισμα αυτό που γίνεται είναι το εξής : ο διαιρέτης τάσης που έχεις σου βγάζει μια συγκεκριμένη τιμή τάσης που ομως μπορει να μεταβαλλεται επειδη μεταβαλλεται η τροφοδοσια σου, λόγω θορύβου ή κακης σταθεροποιησης, 
ο πυκνωτης φορτιζεται μεχρι την τιμη τασης που θελουμε κ λογω του δικτυωματος των αντιστασεων δεν δεν προλαβαινει να φορτιστει με περισσοτερη ταση ή λιγοτερη λογω της μεγαλης σταθερας χρονου σε σχεση με της μεταβολλες της τασης τροφοδοσιας οποτε διατηρει την ταση σταθερη.  

2) εστω οτι εχεις τροφοδοσια 10 βολτ κ αντιστασεις με τιμες 100 ωμ η καθε μια.. τοτε η καταναλωση ισχυος ειναι 2*(5^2/100)=0,5w
    εστω τωρα οτι εχεις αντιστασεις 10k τοτε η καταναλωση ισχυος ειναι 2*(5^2/10k)=0,5*10^(-2) w

θερμικός θόρυβος εισαγεται  οταν τα ηλεκτρονία εισέρχονται στην αντίσταση (με το που "σκάσουν" στο "μετωπο" - αρχική επιφανεια της αντιστασης)... απλουστευμενα


3) απλουστευμενα το πρωτο σταδιο εισοδου ενος τελεστικου αποτελειται απο ενα διαφορικο ζευγος. Το διαφορικό αυτό ζευγος μπορει να εχει μεγαλη αντισταση εισοδου όμως οχι απειρη οποτε απαραιτητα χρειαζεται καποιο ρευμα στην εισοδο σε αλλους μικροτερο σε αλλους μεγαλυτερο (μικροτερη απο 10^-5 αμπερ τις περισσοτερες φορες). Οι τελεστικοι με μοσφετ στην εισοδο εχουν πολυ μικροτερο ρευμα πολωσης.

η ταση εκτροπης ειναι αποτελεσμα των ανομοιομορφιων του τελεστικου..

κ τα δυο μμπορει να σου επηρεασουν την εξοδο σημαντικά αναλογα με την εφαρμογη σου..

για το ρευμα πολωσης συνηθως χρησιμοποιεις στον θετικο ακροδεκτη του τελεστικου μια αντίσταση ισοδυναμη της dc αντιστασης που βλεπει ο αρνητικος ακροδεκτης

για την ταση εκτροπης οι τελεστικοι πυο εχουν σημαντικο προβλημα εχουν ακροδεκτες που συνδεεις τριμμερ προσπαθωντας να μηδενισεις την ταση εξοδου σου οταν δεν εχεις εισοδο στον τελεστικο (αυτο δεν το κανεις σε ανοιχτο βρογχο αλλα οταν εχεις ολοκληρωσει το κυκλωμα σου )

κ για τα δυο μαζι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις πυκνωτες... ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως γιατι χρειαζεται παντα να επιτρεπεις ενα μονοπατι dc ρευματος προς την γειωση

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Είσαι Θεός.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Απορία*) Στο παρακάτω συνημμένο έχω σ'ένα τετράγωνο την απορία μου. Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί η προσθήκη της R3 μειώνει την αντίσταση εισόδου του ενισχυτή κλειστού βρόχου; Δηλαδή πώς την υπολογίζει την Rin στο σχήμα 2.35 και πώς στο σχήμα 2.36 και βλέπουμε πώς είναι μικρότερη; Αυτό κάπως με μπέρδεψε..

IMG_2827.jpg

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ**, Μαθηματική απορία για κυματομορφή*) Μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει, μόνο με αυτά τα δεδομένα που είναι στο συνημμένο, πώς η τρίτη κυματομορφή έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι, όσον αφορά τη συχνότητα και την φάση της; Πώς φαίνεται ότι έχει διπλάσια συχνότητα και επίσης πώς υπολογίζεται η αρχική της φάση (..αν υπολογίζεται μόνο με αυτά τα στοιχεία, αλλά νομίζω πως υπολογίζεται); Έστω ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε πόσα Hz είναι η κάθε κυματομορφή (και όλα τα άλλα χειρόγραφα). Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να έχει απάντηση σε αυτό μέχρι αύριο (7/11/2013) στις 15:00 θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ. Αν πάλι δεν γίνεται, δεν πειράζει. Θα το εκτιμήσω ούτως η άλλως. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## arkoudiaris

> (*Απορία*) Στο παρακάτω συνημμένο έχω σ'ένα τετράγωνο την απορία μου. Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί η προσθήκη της R3 μειώνει την αντίσταση εισόδου του ενισχυτή κλειστού βρόχου; Δηλαδή πώς την υπολογίζει την Rin στο σχήμα 2.35 και πώς στο σχήμα 2.36 και βλέπουμε πώς είναι μικρότερη; Αυτό κάπως με μπέρδεψε..
> 
> IMG_2827.jpg



χωρις την αντισταση αν βαλεις ταση στον θετικο ακροδεκτη θα τραβηξει ελαχιστο ρευμα ο τελεστικος (ρευμα πολωσης), Rin=V/Ip
με την αντισταση αν βαλεις ταση στον θετικο αρκοδεκτη θα τραβρηξει ελαχιστο ρευμα ο τελεστικος κ η αντισταση Rin'=V/(Ip+Ir3)

Rin'<Rin

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση 1*) Υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρήσουμε απευθείας ρεύμα απ'τον παλμογράφο; Αν ναί, ποιός;

(*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση 2*) Ισχύει ότι όταν συσκευές είναι στην πρίζα, αλλά όχι σε λειτουργία (πλήρως όμως εκτός λειτουργία, να μην ανάβει ούτε κάποιο standby φωτάκι) καταναλώνουν ενέργεια, έστω και ελάχιστη; Και αν ναί, γιατί;

(*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση 3*) Τι είναι μια ανηγμένη (νομίζω έτσι γράφεται, αν όχι έτσι τότε: "ανοιγμένη") τιμή;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## arkoudiaris

> (*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση 1*) Υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρήσουμε απευθείας ρεύμα απ'τον παλμογράφο; Αν ναί, ποιός;
> 
> υπάρχει probe που μετράει ρεύματα(περνάς το καλώδιο μέσα από αυτό κ μετράς το ρεύμα που το διαρρέει), μοιάζει με αμπεροτσιμπίδα.








> (*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση 3*) Τι είναι μια ανηγμένη (νομίζω έτσι γράφεται, αν όχι έτσι τότε: "ανοιγμένη") τιμή;
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



ανοιγμένη σταθερά??-> είναι όταν ένα μέγεθος δεν αναφέρεται από το σημείο στο οποίο υφίσταται αλλά από το σημείο το οποίο εμείς το βλέπουμε... όπως στον μετασχηματιστή πχ

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ευχαριστώ, ξέρει κανείς την απάντηση στην δεύτερη ερώτηση μου;

----------


## RulerL0rd

*(Επείγον)* ​Ξέρει κάποιος πώς σχεδιάζουμε καμπύλη απόκρισης πλάτους στο Mathcad? π.χ. έχω μία συνάρτηση μεταφοράς H(s). Και θέλω να απεικονίσω το μέτρο της λογαριθμικά, σε σχέση με την f. Πώς το κάνω;

----------


## RulerL0rd

Η παραπάνω ερώτηση απαντήθηκε.

(Νέα *Ερώτηση*) Οι πυκνωτές ανάδρασης που χρησιμοποιούνται και γιατί; Σε τι μας είναι χρήσιμοι; Γιατί τους λέμε πυκνωτές ανάδρασης;

----------


## arkoudiaris

αν κ ειναι πολυ γενικη η ερωτηση πιθανοητα αναφερεσαι σε καποια ενισχυτικη διαταξη, οποτε αυτοι οι πυκνωτες που χρησιμοποιουνται για την αναδραση της εξοδου στην εισοδο, επιλεγονται με σκοπο η αναδραση να χει μεγαλυτερη επιδραση σε συγκεκριμενο ευρος ζωνης....

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Στην τρίτη ερώτηση του τρίτου σχήματος στο συνημμένο η συνολική πτώση τάσης κατά μήκος των αντιστάσεων είναι 20V σωστά;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι. Το βλέπεις κατευθείαν και από τις πηγές.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

(*2 Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις*)

1) Στο πρώτο συνημμένο για να μετρήσουμε που λέει το ρεύμα της διόδου, είναι σωστή η θέση που έχουμε βάλει το αμπερόμετρο ή θα έπρεπε να το τοποθετούσαμε δεξιά της διόδου (δεν μιλάω για ιδανικές συνθήκες αλλά στην πραγματικότητα).

2) Για το δεύτερο συνημμένο αναφέρεται ότι η κλίση της ευθείας φόρτου για την ιδανική δίοδο πυριτίου είναι: -I/RL. Πώς το βρήκε αυτό, γιατί με μπέρδεψε.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## tasos987

1) Ειτε δεξια της διοδου ειτε αριστερα ειτε μετα την αντισταση η ενδειξη που θα παρεις απο το αμπερομετρο θα ειναι ιδια

----------



----------


## dpa2007

> (*2 Θεωρητικές Ερωτήσεις)* 1) Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμματα το γεγονός ότι τα πηνία δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν μέσα σε ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα. Δηλαδή τα πηνία ολοκληρώνονται ναί ή όχι; Και αν όχι, γιατί όχι;



Ναι ολοκληρώνονται.Υπάρχουν κάποιες δυσκολίες στη διαδικασία,αλλά γίνεται.
Έχουν ήδη υπολογισθεί μοντέλα για ολοκληρωμένα πηνία (και από Ελλάδα).
για παράδειγμα




> 2) Μπορεί κάποιος να με παραπέμψει κάπου να διαβάσω σχετικά με το πώς τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία εξασθενούν λόγω εμποδίων; Ποιοι τύποι υπάρχουν και τέτοια γενικά; Ή αν θέλετε μπορείτε να μου πείτε δυο λόγια να με κατατοπίσετε χοντρικά αλλά θέλω και τύπους, νομίζω πως είναι αναγκαίοι. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Μπορείς να βρεις είτε γενικές πληροφορίες για την διάδοση και τις απώλειες,είτε εξειδικευμένες πληροφορίες για διάδοση ΗΜ κύματος ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα και το πεδίο εφαρμογής.
α)Εξειδικευμένο:
Ραδιοζεύξη Οπτικής Επαφής Με Απευθείας Και Ανακλώμενο Κύμα–Περίθλαση 
β)Γενικά για διάδοση ΗΜ κύματος και απώλειες.
Μετά την σελίδα 6 (6-9),αναφέρει για διάδοση και απώλειες.

----------

tasos987 (30-11-13)

----------


## papapouf

Καλησπερα εχω μια απορια για ενα κυκλωμα *καθρεφτη ρευματος*.
kathreftis.JPG
Με RL στα *1Ω*,*10Ω* και *100Ω* το ρευμα στα ακρα της αντιστασης ειναι το ιδιο περιπου 0,72mA.
Με RL ομως στα *5ΚΩ* το ρευμα αλλαζει στα 0.59mA.
Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?

----------


## arkoudiaris

το τρανζιστορ παει απο την ενεργο περιοχη στον κορεσμο... διοτι η τάση Vc μικραινει πολυ, 

για μετρα την διαφορα τασης Vcb αν ειναι <~-0,4volt, αυτο εχει συμβει 

(μετρα μια κ την Vbe οταν εχεις ρευμα 0,72mA, γιατι μου φαινεται πολυ μικρο το ρευμα -> i=(3-Vbe)/1k   )

----------


## tasosmos

Περιττο ειναι να μετρησει κιολας... αφου 3V/5ΚΩ = 0,6mA!
Που να το βρει το ρευμα το τρανζιστορ, ακομα και κατευθειαν να την εβαζες την αντισταση στα ακρα της πηγης παλι δεν θα επιανε το ζητουμενο.  :Smile:

----------


## dpa2007

σε γενικές γραμμές τα ολοκληρωμένα πηνία είναι ογκώδη,αλλά έχουν βρει τεχνικές για να ελλατώσουν το μέγεθος τους

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Σημαντικό*) Είναι σωστό αυτό που πρόκειται να πώ ή λάθος; Εξηγήστε αν είναι λάθος παρακαλώ.

Η πραγματική φορά του ρεύματος είναι η φορά των ηλεκτρονίων η οποία είναι από σημεία χαμηλότερου δυναμικού σε σημεία υψηλότερου δυναμικού. Η συμβατική όμως φορά του ρεύματος (αυτή η φορά που χρησιμοποιούν οι μηχανικοί στα περισσότερα κυκλώματα) είναι η φορά από σημεία υψηλότερου δυναμικού πρός σημεία χαμηλότερου δυναμικού.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Ερώτηση*) Οι πυκνωτές C2 και CE για ποιό λόγο χρησιμοποιούνται ακριβώς;
IMG_2854.jpg

----------


## maouna

εσυ για ποιον φαντάζεσαι συμφωνα με τα οσα εχεις μαθει εως τωρα στη σχολη σου?

----------


## RulerL0rd

Μήπως χρησιμοποιούνται ώς πυκνωτές σύζευξης; Ή αποσύζευξης; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά πρωτίστως δεν ξέρω πώς θα το καταλάβω.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Η πραγματική φορά του ρεύματος είναι η φορά των ηλεκτρονίων η οποία είναι από σημεία χαμηλότερου δυναμικού σε σημεία υψηλότερου δυναμικού. Η συμβατική όμως φορά του ρεύματος (αυτή η φορά που χρησιμοποιούν οι μηχανικοί στα περισσότερα κυκλώματα) είναι η φορά από σημεία υψηλότερου δυναμικού πρός σημεία χαμηλότερου δυναμικού.



Αυτό είναι σωστό εφ'όσον αναφερόμαστε σε μεταλλικούς αγωγούς. 

Είναι πιο περίπλοκο σε ημιαγωγούς (ρεύμα οπών), ηλεκτρολυτικά διαλύματα (ρεύμα θετικών και αρνητικών ιόντων) και σωλήνες αερίων.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ναί για μεταλλικούς αγωγούς εννοούσα. Αλλά το ρεύμα οπών νομίζω δεν ισχύει. Γιατί οι οπές δεν μετακινούνται ποτέ έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μήπως χρησιμοποιούνται ώς πυκνωτές σύζευξης; Ή αποσύζευξης;



Ο C2 είναι προφανώς πυκνωτής σύζευξης, αφού περνάει το σήμα στην επόμενη βαθμίδα. Ο πυκνωτής CE είναι -κατά κάποιον τρόπο- πυκνωτής απόζευξης και χρησιμεύει ώστε στο εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα η αντίσταση RE να παραλληλίζεται με την R3 για να αυξάνει η ενίσχυση. Αν δεν υπήρεχε η R3 ο CE θα ήταν 100% πυκνωτής απόζευξης.

----------



----------


## Dragonborn

> Αλλά το ρεύμα οπών νομίζω δεν ισχύει. Γιατί οι οπές δεν μετακινούνται ποτέ έτσι δεν είναι;



Well, if you say so...

----------


## RulerL0rd

> Ο πυκνωτής CE είναι -κατά κάποιον τρόπο- πυκνωτής απόζευξης και χρησιμεύει ώστε στο εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα η αντίσταση RE να παραλληλίζεται με την R3 για να αυξάνει η ενίσχυση.



Θυμάμαι που μου το ανέφερε και ο δάσκαλος αυτό. Αλλά, πώς θα αυξανόταν η ενίσχυση αν αυξανόταν η αντίσταση του εκπομπού; *Από ποιόν τύπο* φαίνεται αυτό;

----------


## Dragonborn

Όταν παραλληλίζεις αντιστάσεις η συνολική αντίσταση* μειώνεται*, δεν αυξάνεται. Στους ενισχυτές όπως αυτός στο διάγραμμα, η ενίσχυση χωρίς φορτίο δίνεται χονδροειδώς από την σχέση Αο=Rc/Re. Επομένως αν μειώσεις την Re παραλληλίζοντάς την με την R3...

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Κατάλαβα. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω από που πηγάζει/πως το έβγαλες αυτό. Αν μπορούσες να μου κάνεις την ανάλυση ή να με βοηθήσεις κάπως για το πώς έβγαλες αυτό θα με βοηθούσες αφάνταστα.

----------


## arkoudiaris

κανε την αναλυση ασθενους σηματος κ θα το δεις, γενικα αντισταση στον εκπομπο μειωνει το κερδος αλλα αυξανει το ευρος ζωνης του σταδιου...

----------



----------


## Dragonborn

> Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω από που πηγάζει/πως το έβγαλες αυτό. Αν μπορούσες να μου κάνεις την ανάλυση ή να με βοηθήσεις κάπως για το πώς έβγαλες αυτό θα με βοηθούσες αφάνταστα.



Millman-Χαλκιάς, τόμος Α, κεφάλαιο 8-15, εξίσωση 8-61.  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το έχετε στην βιβλιοθήκη. Άλλωστε η ίδια ανάλυση υπάρχει σε όλα τα βιβλία ηλεκτρονικής.

Άν δεις ένα "μείον" στον τυπο μην τρομάξεις, απλώς σημαίνει ότι τα σήματα εισόδου και εξόδου έχουν διαφορά φάσεως 180 μοιρών.

--EDIT--
Εναλλακτικά δες Sedra/Smith, εξίσωση 4.81 και όσα προηγούνται.

----------



----------


## pit21

*RulerL0rd*  να σε ρωτησω κάτι? Σπουδάζεις σε κάποιο ΤΕΙ η μόνος σου διαβάζεις απο χομπυ?
Αν σπουδαζεις μου κάνει εντυπωση πως καταλήγεις να ρωτας στο forum όλα αυτά αλλά (προφανως) δεν ρωτάς κάποιο καθηγητή σου ακόμα και αν δεν είναι αυτός που σου κάνει το μάθημα.
Δεν είναι κακό οτι ρωτας ισα ισα ειναι τιμη σου που ψαχνεσαι αλλά νομίζω πως η επικοινωνία εδω δεν βοηθάει για πολλους λόγους να προχωρήσεις σε όσα σε απασσχολούν(το αναλυω  αν θες απλά δεν θέλω να μακρυγορησω και σου χαλάσω το thread.)

Εαν λοιπόν και ξαναλέω ΕΑΝ σπουδαζεις μην ξεχνας πως οι καθηγητες σου πληρωνονται για να σου εξηγουν (στα πλαισια του εφικτου φυσικά). Διαβασε λοιπόν όσο μπορεις από τα εγχειρίδια και τα συγγραμματα και οτι δεν κατανοεις σκισε τους στις ερωτησεις όσο βλακωδεις και αν μπορει να φαινονται εκ πρωτης οψεος.
Πιθανα κάποια πραγματα που αναφερονται απο τα παιδια εδω μέσα, που μπορει να ειναι απολυτα σωστα, να μην συμβαλουν άμεσα στο να φτασεις στον στοχο σου

Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για καλύτερη κατανόηση διατηρούμε σταθερό το σημείο λειτουργίας της βαθμίδας (δηλαδή σταθερή ωμική αντίσταση εκπομπού Re), βάζοντας παρ/λα έναν μεγάλης χωρ/τας πυκνωτή στα άκρα της αντ/σης έχουμε μόνο συνεχή συνιστώσα (πόλωση), αν τον βγάλουμε ή μειώσουμε τη χωρ/τα ή αυξήσουμε την R3, τότε θα έχουμε και εναλ/νη συνιστώσα αλλά με διαφορά φάσης 180 μ. σε σχέση με το σήμα οδήγησης και ουσιαστικά το μειώνει (αρνητική ανάδραση=βελτίωση ποιότητας), οπότε έχουμε μικρότερο σήμα εξόδου αφού ο συντελ/τής ενίσχυσης είναι σταθερός.

 η R3 δεν επιδρά στην πόλωση dc, αλλά μειώνει την επίδραση του C.

----------



----------


## Dragonborn

@RulerL0rd: Ο pit21 κάπου έχει δίκιο. Οι ερωτήσεις αυτές δεν γίνονται για να βρεις την σωστή απάντηση η οποία είναι γνωστή εδώ και δεκαετίες. Ο σκοπός τους είναι *να μάθεις την μέθοδο* να απαντάς σε αυτές και σε άπειρες παρόμοιες. Να μάθεις να αναλύεις προβλήματα με βάση τα δεδομένα και τις γνώσεις σου. Επίσης να εξοικειωθείς με την βιβλιογραφία και να μπορείς να βρίσκεις εύκολα και αποτελεσματικά αυτό που χρειάζεσαι (με Google ή χωρίς Google). Δεν είναι κακό να ζητάς ένα hint (σπρώξιμο) για ξεκόλλημα σε κάποιο σημείο, αλλά εσύ εδώ προσπαθείς να παρακάμψεις όλη την διαδικασία της μάθησης.

----------


## AK89

Καλημέρα, στο κύκλωμα του διαφορικού ενισχυτή που επισυνάπτω στην εικόνα δεν έχω καταλάβει που συνδέουμε τον ακροδέκτη b (body) του MOSFET; Δηλαδή άλλες φορές έχω δει να συνδέεται στην γείωση και άλλες όπως στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτω.Untitled.png

----------


## arkoudiaris

δικιο εχεις απλως εχει σχεση με το τσιπ πανω στο οποιο κατασευαζονται, οταν το body συνδεεται στην γειωση εχεις απλα ενα nMOS τρανζιστορ οταν ομως το body συνδεεται στο sourse (εχεις δλδ αυτη την δυνατοτητα να το κανεις ) σημαινει οτι εχεις triple well nmos τρανζιστορ

πρακτικα τα triple well nmos μποορουμε να πουμε οτι εχουν 4 ακροδεκτες g,d,s,b κ ο τεταρτος που με τα υπολοιπα τρανζιστορ στο τσιπ εχουν κοινη γειωση...

http://www.google.com/patents/US20070131965

----------


## AK89

ok, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο

----------


## RulerL0rd

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τα έλυσα και ξεμπλόκαρα. Ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω στην περιέργεια. Ναί σπουδάζω, αλλά έχω κενά. Και προσπαθώ να τα λύσω με καθημερινό διάβασμα. Ρωτάω συνέχεια τους καθηγητές αλλά μερικές φορές αυτό δεν αρκεί. Σε εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις ρωτάω εδώ σ'αυτό το καταπληκτικό forum που βρήκα, για να ξεμπλοκάρω γρήγορα από κάποια θέματα που με απασχολούν εκείνη τη στιγμή, διότι δυστυχώς οι καθηγητές δεν είναι διαθέσιμοι ανά πάσα στιγμή. Και ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα όλους όσους με βοηθάνε εδώ. Ειλικρινά πάντως, δύσκολο να βρείτε άλλον που κάνει τόσες ερωτήσεις και σε καθηγητές και σε όσους ξέρουν γενικά. : )

----------


## RulerL0rd

Καλησπέρα. Έχω απορίες σε 2 θέματα με σήματα.

Στην *πρώτη εικόνα* μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί γιατί το σήμα δεν είναι περιοδικό; Κάνω την σχετική διαδικασία για να δώ αν είναι περιοδικό ή όχι, αλλά μου βγαίνει περιοδικό. Δηλαδή ο λόγος των διάφορων περιόδων των επιμέρους συνιστωσών μου βγαίνουν ρητοί αριθμοί (στον αριθμητή και παρανομαστή). Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει εδώ; Κάτι λάθος πρέπει να κάνω.

Στην *δεύτερη εικόνα* μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί το γ σχήμα ορίζεται έτσι όπως λέει μέσα, δηλαδή: x(t)=(A*t)/(2*a)+A/2..

1.JPG2.jpg

----------


## dalai

Υπαρχει κοινή περίοδος που θα ικανοποιεί την εξισωση Τ=α/697+β/(1477-1/8 )+γ/(2000-1/8 ) ? Δηλαδη μπορουν ολοι οι παρονομαστες θα απλοποιηθουν με εναν ελαχιστο αριθμο ? αν ναι τοτε αυτος ο αριθμος θα ειναι και η περιοδος της εξισωσης Χ(τ)
π.χ. σε μια εξισωση χ(τ)=σιν(2π20τ)+σιν(2π10τ) τοτε Τ=α/20+β/10 ή Τ=α/2*10+β/1*10 αρα το ελαχιστο κοινο πολλαπλασιο ειναι το 10 .επομενως η χ εχει περιοδο 1/10 sec

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Μάλιστα το 1/8 όμως που το βρήκες;

----------


## dalai

πρεπει   να παρει την μορφη ημ(2π*Χ*τ) οπτε την δικια σου την κανουμε π.χ. 2π1777-π/4=2π1777-2π/8=2π(1777-1/8 )

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

*(Ερώτηση για απλοποίηση Βαθμίδων Συστημάτων)

* Παιδιά καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς θα μεταφέρω το καλώδιο απ'τον κόμβο Α πρίν από τον αρχικό αθροιστή. Νομίζω ότι αυτή πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη επιλογή για την απλοποίηση του συστήματος, και έχω κολλήσει σε αυτό! Δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται! Υπάρχει κάποιος παρακαλώ που να ξέρει κάτι, πώς/από που θα το αρχίσω, να προτείνει κάτι; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## dpa2007

Ρίξε μια ματιά στους κανόνες απλοποίησης και αν έχεις απορίες ρωτάς.
οι σημειώσεις παρέχονται και σε pdf μορφή-σελ 148.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Μήπως είναι έτσι;

----------


## dpa2007

Αρχικά απλοποίησε το δεξιό τμήμα CEFY το οποίο είναι ένα απλό σύστημα αρνητικής ανάδρασης,έστω G5.
G5=G4(1+G4) μια διόρθωση είναι + και όχι -.
Στην συνέχεια εφάρμοσε τις γνωστές σχέσεις κόμβων-μπλοκ και φτιάξε σύστημα με τα A,Y,D,X και τα μπλοκ G1,G2,G3,G5.
Y=F=G3D+G5A,D=G1G2A,A=X-D ή X=A+D, με G5=G4(1+G4) και εδώ +
Αν κάνεις τις πράξεις θα βρεις (αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος...)
Y=(G3+G5/(G1G2))(G1G2/(G1+G2))X
με D=(G1G2/(G1+G2))X
X--->H--->Y
δηλαδή  Y=HX
Δες και το εξής για ασκήσεις
Θέλει προσοχή

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα τα κοιτάξω καλά.

----------


## dpa2007

Παρακαλώ.

----------


## RulerL0rd

(*Θεωρητική Ερώτηση*) Καλησπέρα! Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί συνοπτικά τι είναι η συνδεσμολογία Push-Pull; Δεν έχω βρεί πουθενά μία ξεκάθαρη απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dragonborn

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48539

Είναι μια συνδεσμολογία  στην οποία υπάρχουν δυο ενεργά στοιχεία (λυχνίες ή τρανζίστορ). Το ένα ενεργό στοιχείο άγει στην θετική ημιπερίοδο του σήματος και το άλλο στην αρνητική. Συνήθως, όχι όμως αποκλειστικά, εφαρμόζεται σε βαθμίδες ισχύος σε τάξη AB, B ή C. Το αντίθετο είναι το *single ended*.

Ανάλογη τοπολογία έχουν και οι βαθμίδες εξόδου των ψηφιακών ολοκληρωμένων TTL & CMOS αν και εκεί δεν χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος.

----------



----------


## RulerL0rd

Θέλω να λύσω αυτήν την άσκηση στο συνημμένο. Με έχει δυσκολέψει πολύ. Έχει να κάνει με προγραμματισμό PLC σε Ladder. Όσοι ξέρουν κάτι ας δώσουν μία βοήθεια αν θέλουν.

----------


## ΕΓΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ

καλησπερα!  θα  ήθελα  να κανω  μια ερωτηση που  μαλλον  ειναι  πολυ  βασικη... τι ,  ακριβως, ειναι  το  DC κερδος,  σε  ενα  διαφορικο  ζευγαρι  MOS  για  παραδειγμα...  αναφερεται  μονο  στη  dc  λειτουργια ή ΜΟΝΟ ,στη  λειτουργια  ισχυρου  σηματος  σε  πολυ  χαμηλες  συχνοτητες;   αν  ειναι  το  δευτερο, πως  γινεται ο υπολογισμος  του , εκτος  απο  τη  μεθοδο  της  συναρτησης  μεταφορας  για  συχνοτητα  που  τεινει στο  μηδεν ; ευχαριστω  εκ  των  προτρερων!

----------


## RulerL0rd

Καλησπέρα. Έχω κάποιες απλές θεωρητικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω, για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα στο μυαλό μου.

1) Τον όρο "παλμικό σήμα" ή "παλμός" τον χρησιμοποιούμε για να αναφερθούμε (μόνο) στο τετραγωνικό σήμα; (π.χ. δεν λέμε ποτέ παλμός ημιτόνου :Wink: 

2) Ποιά η διαφορά του παλμού από την παλμοσειρά. Η παλμοσειρά είναι απλά ο παλμός που επαναλαμβάνεται με σταθερή συχνότητα και πλάτος;

3) Η ΔΕΗ πόσα καλώδια έχει (όχι τα καλώδια υψηλής ισχύος που φέυγουν απ'τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής, αυτά ξέρω ότι είναι 3, μιλάω για τα καλώδια που βλέπουμε στις πόλεις στις γειτονιές ή οπουδήποτε αλλού)  και τι αντιπροσωπεύει το καθένα;

4) Ποιό ακριβώς πλεονέκτημα προσφέρει ο μετασχηματιστής *μεσσαίας λήψης* από τους κανονικούς μετασχηματιστές (ή γενικά ποιές οι διαφορές του από τους κανονικούς); Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε αναλυτικά, γιατί δεν το έχω καταλάβει αυτό.

5) Η *γαλβανική απομόνωση* είναι ένα θέμα που με έχει μπερδέψει. Καταρχήν επιτυγχάνεται μόνο με μετασχηματιστές; Γιατί είναι ασφαλής; Δηλαδή, από ότι ξέρω τη χρησιμοποιούμε π.χ. για να απομονώσουμε το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα ελέγχου από το αντίστοιχο κύκλωμα κύκλωμα ισχύος. Έτσι αν ακουμπήσουμε τα χέρια μας πέρα απ'το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστού απομόνωσης δε θα πάθουμε ηλεκτροπληξία. Δηλαδή η απομόνωση δεν αφήνει τα υψηλά ρεύματα απ'το κύκλωμα ισχύος να μεταβούν στο κύκλωμα ελέγχου και το αντίστροφο; Αυτό είναι; Και γιατί γίνεται αυτό; Και κυρίως *πώς* γίνεται αυτό; Επίσης απ'ότι ξέρω επειδή η σύνδεση που γίνεται είναι επαγωγική και όχι άμεση γι'αυτό δεν κινδυνεύουμε από ηλεκτροπληξία. Είναι σωστό αυτό; Αλλά και πάλι δεν το έχω κατανοήσει ακριβώς γιατί/πώς γίνεται.

Αυτά προς το παρών. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## RulerL0rd

@ ΕΓΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ  Το DC κέρδος αναφέρεται μόνο στη DC λειτουργία.

----------


## digia

Γεια σας έχω κολλήσει και θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξετε αν είμαι σωστή . Στην παρακάτω εικόνα στο σημείο β έχουμε -V(c0-) ?

----------


## dpa2007

> Γεια σας έχω κολλήσει και θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξετε αν είμαι σωστή . Στην παρακάτω εικόνα στο σημείο β έχουμε -V(c0-) ?



Ναι,έχεις:

...--- Vα(+)

...---Vβ(-)
ονόμασε το άκρα όπως θέλεις,αν όχι α,β.

----------


## digia

ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## dpa2007

> ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!



Για να μην μπερδεύεσαι:
ξεκινώντας από τον θετικό πόλο της πηγής διατρέχεις το κύκλωμα και φθάνεις στο επάνω άκρο,αυτό έχει +,το άλλο -.

----------

